

"Search for the Wreckage of Air France Flight AF 447" - gwern
http://arxiv.org/abs/1405.4720

======
gwern
The mentioned technical report:
[http://www.sarapp.com/docs/AF447%20Final%20Report%20to%20BEA...](http://www.sarapp.com/docs/AF447%20Final%20Report%20to%20BEA%20Jan%202011.pdf)

